# Revealed - bodybuilding documentary bbc2 2pm sat 07 aug



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Addicted to Bodybuilding Anthony Baxter investigates the lengths to which teenage bodybuilders go to bulk up their muscles, and discovers how a combination of obsessive diet and exercise regimes could pose a serious health risk.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/10882653


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I love a good bodybuilding documentary me


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

nice find. sky+ it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn V+ doesn't go that far forward


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I saw an article in the independent newspaper that referred to gym goers as *'the steroid underclass'*

People who commission and make these documentaries have preconceived ideas of bodybuilding and weightlifting built on lies and falsehood. They don't want them challenged so they want stuff to confirm what they know - pushing yourself is unhealthy, steroids are inherently bad, teenagers are stupid etc. They see weigthlifting as something stupid people do and every 'documentary' I've seen about weightlifting has furthered this falsehood.

In our society where working hard is frown upon and being dedicated to something is being 'obsessed' (much better to watch TV and work in our hamster wheels like our political masters tell us) standing out is a crime and someone who is different from the cultural norm is mocked ridiculed and not given their say. Why should this be any different?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

likely to show the sport in a negative light me thinks...let´s see


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Can somebody bump this tomorrow?

Maybe my V+ will have caught up by then lol

Yes my memory is poo


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

xpower said:


> Can somebody bump this tomorrow?
> 
> Maybe my V+ will have caught up by then lol
> 
> Yes my memory is poo


www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer :whistling:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

looks complete **** for me . for a laugh were i live google babyfaced bodybuilders a few years a go. and the trainer who trained dan for a fact did not tell him to eat rice cake and fish how do i know, i train at his gym and dan who has come out the closet ohhh and works as a hairdresser in town ,that didnt sound right but its all good ,best of all avril is on it, the star out of season, but shows what a good person she is:thumb:


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

another stupid documentry that makes us gym users look like people who are all steroid addicted junkies!!

not showing all the hard work we put in, why not make a documentry about all the druggies loser outside the shops!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Markc said:


> www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer :whistling:


 Oh yea lol

I'll check it out if I miss it lol


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

arnienoonoo said:


> looks complete **** for me . for a laugh were i live google babyfaced bodybuilders a few years a go. and the trainer who trained dan for a fact did not tell him to eat rice cake and fish how do i know, i train at his gym and dan who has come out the closet ohhh and works as a hairdresser in town ,that didnt sound right but its all good ,best of all avril is on it, the star out of season, but shows what a good person she is:thumb:


No wonder he turned gay with all that bloody fish.... What is it now then, cheese and rice cakes? :lol:


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

will be watching it for sure


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Bambi said:


> I saw an article in the independent newspaper that referred to gym goers as *'the steroid underclass'*
> 
> People who commission and make these documentaries have preconceived ideas of bodybuilding and weightlifting built on lies and falsehood. They don't want them challenged so they want stuff to confirm what they know - pushing yourself is unhealthy, steroids are inherently bad, teenagers are stupid etc. They see weigthlifting as something stupid people do and every 'documentary' I've seen about weightlifting has furthered this falsehood.
> 
> In our society where working hard is frown upon and being dedicated to something is being 'obsessed' (much better to watch TV and work in our hamster wheels like our political masters tell us) standing out is a crime and someone who is different from the cultural norm is mocked ridiculed and not given their say. Why should this be any different?


Figures mate. All born out of total ignorance. These people are not 'artists' or 'intellectuals' at all, as they like to infer and claim that they are. They are just the self proclaimed intellectuals of society who are the worst at stereotyping people and judging.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Figures mate. All born out of total ignorance. These people are not 'artists' or 'intellectuals' at all, as they like to infer and claim that they are. They are just the self proclaimed intellectuals of society who are the worst at stereotyping people and judging.


LMFAO!!! :lol:

That's got to be one of the best posts on here :thumb:

Edit; dude, where's your original post!?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Figures mate. All born out of total ignorance. These people are not 'artists' or 'intellectuals' at all, as they like to infer and claim that they are. They are just the self proclaimed intellectuals of society who are the worst at stereotyping people and judging.


Need more info about two Brazilians on your eight incher.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

There is still allot of general public ignorance regarding bodybuilding, the obsessiveness of the sport and drugs involved - But like most physical sports to reach the top level one does have to become partly obsessed- fighters- sprinters- athletes of all denominations are governed to a large degree by training, diets ect (apart from darts on the diet front) Drugs have been shown time and time again to be prevalent in may sports inclusive of skill sports like snooker. The fact is a bodybuilder sticks out- can you instantly tell a snooker player- or squash player ??? No not really- so bodybuilders will be the brunt of baseless reports.

What does my box in are the bodybuilding authorities who constantly spout out to people before competitions that the war on steroids is being won- before they sit down and watch every competitor- all of whom are very obviously On - a massive contradiction.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> LMFAO!!! :lol:
> 
> That's got to be one of the best posts on here :thumb:
> 
> Edit; dude, where's your original post!?


Haha, i couldnt leave it up there, some people might get offended by it.

Besides, by writing it, it just plays into their hands, makes it look like im angered by it... They are the ignorant ones who pretend to be intellectuals, so no need for me to potentially create a bad image of myself because of some ignorant fools calling bodybuilders a 'steroid underclass'.

Let them proclaim their 'intellectualness' as they label and stereotype all people of a certain sport as 'steroid underclass', shows how 'intellectual' they really are:rolleyes:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Markc said:


> Addicted to Bodybuilding Anthony Baxter investigates the lengths to which teenage bodybuilders go to bulk up their muscles, and discovers how a combination of obsessive diet and exercise regimes could pose a serious health risk.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/10882653


It's only on 15 minutes.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

tbh, getting big, dieting down and fannying about on stage is bloody funny, so if you're sensitive to criticism take up dart sand grow a beer gut and be socially acceptable.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

xpower said:


> Damn V+ doesn't go that far forward


with v+ you can set stuff to record a week in advance, just press home on you remote and go to tv guide then you can look whats on for the next week.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Nidge said:


> It's only on 15 minutes.


Thats exactley what I was going to put; i've just went to sky+ it and seen its only on for 15 mins; i'm sure there is going to be a lot of information on there :nono:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

bump, and 15 mins wtf?

ps. i bet if it was about hairdressing it wouldn't be called "Addicted to hairdressing"

it suggests theres something wrong with it in the title.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

ws0158 said:


> another stupid documentry that makes us gym users look like people who are all steroid addicted junkies!!
> 
> not showing all the hard work we put in, why not make a documentry about all the druggies loser outside the shops!!!!!!!!!!


Mate, that's the way it is unfortunately :cursing:

If you'd have asked me about it 2 months ago I would have said all bodybuilders are roided up, raging, impotent meat heads that are only good for doorwork and underworld enforcing.

Then I had a session on the weights and got hooked. I have discovered that bodybuilders are just regular people who have a passion for their chosen sport. Until I learned more about it I would never have known the work, sacrifice, commitment and planning that a competitive bber needs. Yes, steroids are a part of it for some people but again there is too much mis-information in the press about them.

If only we could get more people to try it, there would be fewer haters.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Hobbio said:


> Mate, that's the way it is unfortunately :cursing:
> 
> If you'd have asked me about it 2 months ago I would have said all bodybuilders are roided up, raging, impotent meat heads that are only good for doorwork and underworld enforcing.
> 
> ...


I always had the view that if people wanna take steriods then thats there choice and I don't mind them doing it, I wasn't naive enough to think people just took steriods, went to the gym for 2 weeks and looked like arnold. Now I have even more appreciation due to getting into it.

Not everyone starts off as an ignorant closed minded jealous punk


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

no point really its on for 15 mins lol finishes 2 15


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

here we go!


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

uk-muscle was shown haha


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Guy just said he put 3-4 stone on in 10 months, what?


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

The girl that he was training with a few minutes ago. Was that the same girl that was in the documentary a few years ago with the infamous 'fish boy'?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

raw eggs? eeeew


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just shows the total bullsh*t of it, raw eggs are crap for protein.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

wtf is tha fat fu**er on about :S


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

yea he should have asked "are you basically a nob head" to get a base level before asking about his behaviour on steroids.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well l fu**ing stayed in for that crock of sh*t !


----------



## philyb (Jul 27, 2010)

it was a crap program!!!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

sigh, that was time I wil never get back.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

mint, the sky at night is on now. phew.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

why did I watch that lol. Could they have picked uglier guys too? lmao


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> why did I watch that lol. Could they have picked uglier guys too? lmao


the 2 'friends' from wales?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Chew said:


> The girl that he was training with a few minutes ago. Was that the same girl that was in the documentary a few years ago with the infamous 'fish boy'?


Yeh was mate. Seems like she's done well for herself, said she owns that gym


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

From what you all have said, i'm glad i missed it :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

was that the biggest guys they could find?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Jalapa said:


> the 2 'friends' from wales?


and the ginger lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

They weren't very intelligent and there body's weren't exactally big.. haha

I can't believe they wouldn't take there top's off either made them look like little girls.

Anyone else think that girl was hot? :whistling:


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

why do we think they used 'boys' do we think they were manipulted into painting it in a bad light????

apart from the ginger steriod lad with gyno he was just a COCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

yea his mates probably just sold him some refreshers.


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

i just tried to put it on ? supposed to be on now ? its not on on my virgin ?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

andzlea69 said:


> i just tried to put it on ? supposed to be on now ? its not on on my virgin ?


It was only on for 15mins mate, started at 2 so you've missed it. Iplayer it if you want, it was **** though


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

lol ah ok a small documentary then lol i will watch it on the i player cheers mate !


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

watching it on i player, and guess what poppep up, UK-M!!!!


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

At least UK-M got some free advertising


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wish I could see it...


----------



## sizematters (Jul 4, 2010)

absolute gash


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Wish I could see it...


X2


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

http://bbc.co.uk/i/tfv73/ there


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> http://bbc.co.uk/i/tfv73/ there


Thanks for the link...but...unfortunately it's only available to watch if you live in the UK...This happens to me all the time...****...


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Thanks for the link...but...unfortunately it's only available to watch if you live in the UK...This happens to me all the time...****...


don't worry you're really not missing anything


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> don't worry you're really not missing anything


I like to watch sh!tty documentarys of our sport for research on what not to do when I make mine... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

use a proxy > http://www.anonymous-proxies.org/2009/02/using-iplayer-abroad-viewing-bbc-via.html


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I like to watch sh!tty documentarys of our sport for research on what not to do when I make mine... :thumbup1:


Fair enough, it'll probably get posted on youtube before long


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Jalapa said:


> use a proxy > http://www.anonymous-proxies.org/2009/02/using-iplayer-abroad-viewing-bbc-via.html


Sweet...Thanks...


----------



## ashy212 (Sep 1, 2009)

Picked a fine bunch there  ! aha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00tfv73/Revealed_Extra_Addicted_to_Bodybuilding/

Dont think its all of it, but some on iplayer.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

lol @ that fat **** at the end.


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

the guy with the g star vest on was a proper ring worm and his head was a mad shape


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

The fat d1ck who 'looked for a short cut' proper pisd me off! I don't use steroids or even intend to use them, but talk about painting steroids in a bad light. Pick the fattest, greasiest and spottiest [email protected] to say steroids made me look awesome but made me go aggressive with my mrs...

That's another score for the media in reinforcing the public's perception that bodybuilding and steroids are evil and used by big fat idiots! Equally, talk about picking a bunch of boys for the documentary - seriously, majority of em looked brain dead!


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> The fat d1ck who 'looked for a short cut' proper pisd me off! I don't use steroids or even intend to use them, but talk about painting steroids in a bad light. Pick the fattest, greasiest and spottiest [email protected] to say steroids made me look awesome but made me go aggressive with my mrs...
> 
> That's another score for the media in reinforcing the public's perception that bodybuilding and steroids are evil and used by big fat idiots! Equally, talk about picking a bunch of boys for the documentary - seriously, majority of em looked brain dead!


he was a right nob, typical chav wanting to be big not having a clue wat he was doing. then blaming the gear. TW*T!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeh exactly - what annoyed me more, was my mrs sat there, absorbed this fat d1ck's bullsh1t, and said 'see bodybuilding isn't good for you'

Pfffff give me a break!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

And they eat six meals a day! I will now be cutting down.


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

haha whats with that girls hair

and why the hell was he on a low carb diet look at the size of him

that guy at the end with the nap 50's haha wot a cnut he was well out of shape, peahead needs to slap him


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Yeh exactly - what annoyed me more, was my mrs sat there, absorbed this fat d1ck's bullsh1t, and said 'see bodybuilding isn't good for you'
> 
> Pfffff give me a break!


Exactly now every cnut whos never been in a gym and watched that will say the same, ****es me off big time


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

did you see the nap50 guys gyno nips through his top, and those two welsh kids, hahaha bet one of them comes out in the enxt few years


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

It was always going to be teenager related as the 'Switch' element of BBC is aimed at that age group. It was never going to be a balanced, show both sides, unbiased account of the sport anyway, as elements of steroids are illegal so they won't be seen to be promoting them will they?

It was a bit pointless really given the time it had, you're not going to be able to go into anything in any detail in 15 minutes. Still, interesting to see what they had to say, not much as it turned out!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

So that lass who was on that documentary a few years ago now owns that gym at 18? Must be a dream come true!

The only guy who looked good didn't even get interviewed (the black one with those lads)


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

im sure that girl is the same one that Avril did the program with when she came up here to Visit her, im sure Avril will set me right here?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

It was the same one 100%


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

What a sh1te 'documentary'.

It gave UK-M some free advertisement, and also 'Ken Hutchinson', our member on here, his name was on the screen when this site appeared!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> It gave UK-M some free advertisement, and also 'Ken Hutchinson', our member on here, his name was on the screen when this site appeared!


I noticed that! Was trying to see what thread it was they were looking at but couldn't make it out!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

yummymummy79 said:


> I noticed that! Was trying to see what thread it was they were looking at but couldn't make it out!


lol, me too, but the screen was blurred out.

I'll be fcuked if I can make out what thread it was :laugh:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

not one of them even resembled a bodybuilder, they all look like they had been trainin a cuple weeks themselves lol...wud of loved to of seen tht guys pics who sed he was mr junior UK hahaah


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

how many time you heard steroids in 15 mins


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

XJPX said:


> not one of them even resembled a bodybuilder, they all look like they had been trainin a cuple weeks themselves lol...wud of loved to of seen tht guys pics who sed he was mr junior UK hahaah


Check out the babyfaced bodybuiders link in the first or second page of this thread.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> What a sh1te 'documentary'.
> 
> It gave UK-M some free advertisement, and also 'Ken Hutchinson', our member on here, his name was on the screen when this site appeared!


Fame at last lol, i missed the show coz me being a knob head miss read it, and thought it was on at 7pm not 2pm.


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

Bunch of wanna be bodybuilders and a gay intervierw hw informative it can get 

not worth watching it guys, 0 ratings


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

That was pretty cr!p just watched it this morning on catch up- w ank


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

How many people in the show were on here, any members?

Terrible doc, waste of time watching it...


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

djmacka said:


> How many people in the show were on here, any members?
> 
> Terrible doc, waste of time watching it...


i live up there ,but i train at a decent gym lol ,the girl who owns gym ,her dad sold it to her and ran of to germany for a bird at 64 he should have known better lol the doc was a joke made me bloody cringe lol naps the fat dick lol:lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Just watched it not on catch up!

Load of crap really. They should of made it an hour long and gone into more detail :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

arnienoonoo said:


> i live up there ,but i train at a decent gym lol ,the girl who owns gym ,her dad sold it to her and ran of to germany for a bird at 64 he should have known better lol the doc was a joke made me bloody cringe lol naps the fat dick lol:lol:


are you talking about Bernie Cooper? would hardly call him a fat dick mate,guy has a physique youd never attain in your wildest dreams.


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

LOLBOMB at the fat man talking about his steroids nightmare.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> are you talking about Bernie Cooper? would hardly call him a fat dick mate,guy has a physique youd never attain in your wildest dreams.


think the fat dick comment was aimed at the bloke who took naps at 16 and is now a bit chubby, not bernie cooper


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> think the fat dick comment was aimed at the bloke who took naps at 16 and is now a bit chubby, not bernie cooper


Bernie cooper is a beast!


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

So glad i fell asleep and missed it!!...and from what ive read so far i will not be looking on iplayer for it evenn tho im tempted to see just how crap it was!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

gumballdom said:


> think the fat dick comment was aimed at the bloke who took naps at 16 and is now a bit chubby, not bernie cooper


lol yeah just watched it and realised that,seemed like just another pointless doc,the fat 16 year old talking about the naps is the perfect example of why gear has such a bad name because balloons like that uneducated on the subject dive in with both of their fat feet first.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

i think you should get one done on you mate, perfect example of knowledge and hard graft.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: You know what happens whenever the camera is on Bri..his clothes fall off and he starts [email protected] everything in sight-don't think it would help make things any clearer for the gen public:laugh:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: You know what happens whenever the camera is on Bri..his clothes fall off and he starts [email protected] everything in sight-don't think it would help make things any clearer for the gen public:laugh:


he he, yeah thats true Ser.

maybe after the 9pm watershed, on BBC2 eh. lol


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

i bet the guy who made the doc is reading this haha he was on here wasnt he


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Just watched it, wasnt terrible. That Nap kid was funny though!


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

weeman said:


> are you talking about Bernie Cooper? would hardly call him a fat dick mate,guy has a physique youd never attain in your wildest dreams.[/QUOT.berni is a legend bro were did i say he was a fat dick, i ment the guy holding the naps bro , let you off this time wee because your on diet ps so am i but im not on stage soon :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Wouldn't have really been anti steroids if it wasn't for that fat cvnt saying he had mood swings etc.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Watched a louis theroux one on msn.It started off showing jay, flex and the big names posing and then folowed round some knob head who had his head up his ass. :cursing:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Got to remember it was only a kids tv program really,

it was basically newsround but a little longer and without

John Craven :laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

watched it earlier, absolutely terrible.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

one of the lads on their lookd like jamie seagea who used to post on here


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> one of the lads on their lookd like jamie seagea who used to post on here


Haha i thought that! Guy with like the shaved head!

Lol actually thought it was him


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> one of the lads on their lookd like jamie seagea who used to post on here


 :lol: I actually thought I recognized him from somewhere


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> one of the lads on their lookd like jamie seagea who used to post on here


bloke with the white g star vest talked out the side of his mouth what a plank he was


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

yeh thats the one!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

It was like watching a docu on car salesmen and only interviewing "dodgy Daves" second hand mota's!


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

i watched it and i cant believe they showed newport because i dont live too far away from there haha. above all though it wasnt a great documentary.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You guys are being way too harsh!

First set of lads were fine! Way people were carryin on on this thread I was expecting some 5* d1icks!

The 'mates' from Wales :lol: Kurts got a good bloody physique on him IMO.. for his age anyway, leaner that a lot of members here no doubt. Not carrying much but he's only young, looks decent though!

Fat tit at the end was amusing though :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like they just filmed it quickley and picked a few people to film who happened to be in the gym at the time.


----------



## JSC09 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just watched it there on the iplayer,was expecting more big lads on the gear to be honest.most of my mates were more built than any of them.****ty documentary imo.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

crouchmagic said:


> Yeh was mate. Seems like she's done well for herself, said she owns that gym


That wasn't a gym it was an outhouse. She didn't open it, it was her dads.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

gambitbullet said:


> did you see the nap50 guys gyno nips through his top, and those two welsh kids, hahaha bet one of them comes out in the enxt few years


If one of them weren't gay I'd stand being @rse raped.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I think people are being pretty harsh. Most of the lads on it obviously train hard and I bet all those who have given them stick on here only a few would post up pics with their tops off to prove how massive they are compared to these 18 year old lads.

The only real idiot was Dan at the end. That just sums up the stupid nature of people - he said "I'd been working out a couple of months" - yeah and that's why your still fat and have no muscle. That's not a reason to go taking steroids is it!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Well said mate


----------

